# Black or white Poison Ethanol 20 Aufbau



## Tobi-Wan Kenobi (27. Januar 2018)

Hallöchen,
jetzt möchte ich Euch endlich auch unser Junior- Projekt vorstellen.

Da wir einige Teile aus einem fernen  Land bezogen haben hat sich das ganze Projekt etwas in die Länge gezogen als wie gedacht. Die erste Gabel ist erst gar nicht angekommen, also wieder was neues suchen und warten warten warten. Jetzt aber mal von Anfang an.

Durch Zufall bin ich bei Kleinanzeigen auf einen per Dose schwarz lackierten 20 Zoll Ethanol Rahmen gestoßen. Der Verkäufer hat ihn als BMX ausgeschildert. Schnell kontaktiert und zugeschlagen.

Rahmen ist angekommen alles prima .

 
Jetzt hieß es erstmal entlacken Bilder folgen.


----------



## Tobi-Wan Kenobi (27. Januar 2018)

So sah das gute Stück vor dem beizen aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobi-Wan Kenobi (27. Januar 2018)

Die neue Farbe war schnell gefunden. Da unser Junior gerade voll auf Star Wars abfährt ( hat allerdings noch kein Film davon gesehen. Kennt aber schon ziemlich viele Figuren )
Sollte es ein Stormtrooper- Bike werden. Also weiss sollte es werden. Allerdings etwas Rot sollte auch dabei sein, da es seine Lieblingsfarbe ist.

Jetzt ab zum Beschichter.
Das Projekt sollte eigentlich bis Weihnachten fertig werden aber die Laufräder und die Gabel sind einfach nicht gekommen. Also gab es zu den Überraschungsgeschenken nur den Rahmen vom Christkind.

Dann im neuen Jahr endlich die Laufräder sind da.

1 Woche später die Vorfreude war groß. Die Gabel ist endlich angekommen. Man muss dazusagen das die erste bestellte Gabel noch immer irgendwo am Frankfurter Zoll liegen muss, auf jeden Fall ist sie bei uns nie angekommen. Da war die Freude um so größer. Schnell ausgepackt und nein kein Spacer unten in der Gabel und siehe da starke Risse oben an der Krone. Jetzt warten wir wieder auf eine neue Gabel.


Wir hatten heute mal schönes Wetter und unser Junior ist schon ganz heiß auf den Aufbau.  Also heute in die Werkstatt anbei die ersten Ergebnisse.



 

 

 

Die Gabel kommt natürlich wieder raus wenn die neue da ist.

Jetzt noch diverse Teile verbauen plus Kette, dann kann es losgehen/fahren.

Darüber hinaus möchte ich ein Dank an @whitesheep
@Roelof und @johnnycalzone für die netten Tips und Teile aussprechen   



Grüße


----------



## giant_r (27. Januar 2018)

schön, mir gefällt das weiss mit rot gut.
hast du einen link zum laufradsatz,  und kannst du sagen was er wiegt, er sieht ja eigentlich genauso aus wie der rt, den wir  und auch noch einige mehr hier verbaut haben. nur sind die aufkleber inzwischen anders.
was mich noch interessieren wuerde, waere wie hoch die gabel baut. ich hoffe ja immer noch das es mal eine günstige  fernost gabel gibt, die höher als 30cm baut.
zuletzt noch eine mini-kritik, bzw frage:
warum hast du die canti-sockel nicht entfernt, wenn du eh neu pulvern lassen hast?


----------



## Tobi-Wan Kenobi (28. Januar 2018)

Hallo @giant_r ,
anbei der Link zu dem Laufradsatz
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/20i...32794882644.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.OyUqHq

Meine Waage hat genau 1290g für beide incl. Felgenband angezeigt. (Ohne Schnellspanner). Der LRS ist auch von RT. Die Angaben vom Verkäufer haben somit gestimmt.
Preisleistung ist okay, jetzt müssen sie nur halten.

Zur Gabel:
Die Gabel baut ca. 31cm auf. Ich habe deshalb auch extra die 22 Zoll Gabel bestellt, der 1.85 Reifen passt da noch gut zwischen.
auch hier anbei der Link: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/wac...32816129574.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.OyUqHq
Bilder über die Länge lade ich hier noch hoch.

Zu den Canti- Sockel:
Da habe ich auch lange dran überlegt. Da es aber mit der Gabel nicht so rund lief wie gedacht wollte ich mir die Option auf Canti noch offen halten. Zweiter Punkt war dann noch, wenn der Rahmen irgendwann verkauft werden sollte besteht ebenfalls die Option für den Nachfolger mit Canti aufzubauen. Scheibe ist ja eigendlich ein bisschen too much für ein 20 Zoll Bike wie ich finde, aber es sieht einfach klasse aus und die Bremsleistung/Dosierung für die kleinen Finger ist vielleicht auch etwas besser.

  

Grüße


----------



## giant_r (28. Januar 2018)

danke für die infos.
dass es auch ein rt laufradsatz ist, hatte ich gesehen, d.h. da ist inzwischen auf der felge nur ein anderer aufkleber drauf. denn unser vor etwas mehr als einem jahr gekaufter lrs ist auch daher.
evtl. werde ich mal eine 22" gabel bestellen, um mal zu sehen ob das geomaessig ohne weitere erhoehung beim orbea dann geht.
ist immerhin nur fast halb so schwer wie die originale gabel.
die schwarze kurbel passt übrigens  auch gut zum konzept, wie ich finde.


----------



## Tobi-Wan Kenobi (28. Januar 2018)

Hallöchen,
es geht in kleinen Schritten weiter.
Haben heute die Kette und die Schaltung 9 fach montiert. Das mein altes 600er Schaltwerk nochmal zum Einsatz kommt hätte ich auch nicht gedacht.


 

Frage: welche Lenkerbreite habt ihr so bei den kleinen.
@giant_r wie sind deine Erfahrungen mit dem Laufradsatz ? 1 Jahr im Einsatz ist doch schon was. 


Grüße


----------



## Linipupini (29. Januar 2018)

Alles in schwarz/weiß/rot, da passt das Schaltwerk rein optisch gar nicht zu!
glaube auch nicht, dass es technisch so gut funzt.


----------



## Tobi-Wan Kenobi (29. Januar 2018)

Erst mal Hallo @Linipupini,
du hast recht. Ein schwarzes Schaltwerk würde noch besser passen. Da das Schaltwerk nunmal vorhanden ist und sehr stark ins graue geht, finde ich es doch sehr stimmig. Die Kassette ist ja auch silber (über Geschmack lässt sich bekanntlich nicht streiten).
Funktion im trockenen ist einwandfrei, ob es draußen Probleme gibt wird sich zeigen.
Grüße


----------



## Tobi-Wan Kenobi (29. Januar 2018)

Hallöchen Zusammen,
zu meiner Frage mit welcher Lenkerlänge/Breite ?
Ist 480mm noch okay ? 

Unser jüngster hat eine Schulterbreite von ca. 300mm.

und 
habt Ihr noch coole Ideen wie man die Kettenstrebe schützen könnte?
Einen Stück von einem alten Reifen hab ich hier im Forum schonmal gesehen. Fand ich auch ganz witzig. 

Grüße


----------



## MrBrightside (29. Januar 2018)

Tobi-Wan Kenobi schrieb:


> Hallöchen Zusammen,
> zu meiner Frage mit welcher Lenkerlänge/Breite ?
> Ist 480mm noch okay ?
> 
> ...


Marsh Guard Slapper Tape für die Streben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## giant_r (29. Januar 2018)

Tobi-Wan Kenobi schrieb:


> Hallöchen Zusammen,
> zu meiner Frage mit welcher Lenkerlänge/Breite ?
> Ist 480mm noch okay ?
> 
> ...


also schulterbreite von meinem sohn habe ich gerade nicht parat, aber der lenker an unserem orbea ist ca.
53 cm breit. original am orbea ist sogar 55cm.


----------



## Linipupini (30. Januar 2018)

Tobi-Wan Kenobi schrieb:


> Hallöchen Zusammen,
> zu meiner Frage mit welcher Lenkerlänge/Breite ?
> Ist 480mm noch okay ?
> 
> ...


52/53er breite müsste ok sein. 48 ist schon schmal.

Ein stück Reifen trägt viel auf, probiere mal gewickelten Schlauch, ich habe meist Rennradschläuche genommen und an den Enden mit Kabelbinder befestigt.


----------



## giant_r (30. Januar 2018)

Tobi-Wan Kenobi schrieb:


> Frage: welche Lenkerbreite habt ihr so bei den kleinen.
> @giant_r wie sind deine Erfahrungen mit dem Laufradsatz ? 1 Jahr im Einsatz ist doch schon was.
> Grüße


ich kann nichts negatives sagen, macht was er soll und das mit ausreichend sound, dass der wonneproppen nicht ständig die fussgaenger aus dem weg klingeln muss
den lrs haben ja inzwischen mehrere und auch da habe ich bisher nichts negatives gehört.


----------



## KIV (30. Januar 2018)

Tobi-Wan Kenobi schrieb:


> habt Ihr noch coole Ideen wie man die Kettenstrebe schützen könnte?
> Einen Stück von einem alten Reifen hab ich hier im Forum schonmal gesehen. Fand ich auch ganz witzig.






Linipupini schrieb:


> Ein stück Reifen trägt viel auf, probiere mal gewickelten Schlauch, ich habe meist Rennradschläuche genommen und an den Enden mit Kabelbinder befestigt.



+1 für die Idee mit dem Schlauch. Hab ich damals bei unserem Kania auch so gemacht:






Reifen müsstest Du zuschneiden und das sieht schon sehr "brachial" aus.


----------



## Tobi-Wan Kenobi (5. Februar 2018)

Hallöchen Zusammen,
Die Woche war wieder mal sehr turbulent.
Daher auch jetzt erst meine Antworten.

Vielen Dank an die vielen Rückmeldungen.
Ich habe den Lenker jetzt mal auf 53 cm gekürzt.
Als Kettenstrebenschutz werde ich mir ein Neoprenverhüterli basteln bzw. das von einem 26 Zoll Bike auf ein 20 Zoll abändern. Oma darf dann das Ende wieder fachgerecht vernähen.

Dann habe ich mir noch die Kritik von @Linipupini zu Herzen genommen. Und durch Zufall in der Bucht ein schwarzes LX Schaltwerk KD-670 als Short Variante gefunden. Gewicht wie ich finde leichte 220g für die Preisklasse mehr als okay.
Wird hoffentlich am Dienstag eintreffen.

Bremsen sind jetzt auch montiert. Somit ist das Radel fast fertig.
Hätte ja gerne vorne auch 140 Scheiben montiert, durch die PM Aufnahme ist so nur 160mm möglich. Gibt es eigentlich einen Adapter von PM (Gabel) auf IS Bremse womit man z.B. mit der kurzen Bremszange dann eine 140 Scheibe fahren könnte? Bremszangen IS in kurz und lang habe ich hier noch rumliegen. Es geht mir Hauptsächlich um die Carbonscheiben als Durchgreifschutz die ich von @Surtre bekommen habe, die sind einfach genial und ich hätte die natürlich gerne auch vorne montiert.


Darüber hinaus suche ich noch einen passenden Ständer für das Ethanol. Habt ihr hier Vorschläge für mich?


   
So wie es jetzt da steht sind 7,3 kg
PS: Gabelschaft wird noch angepasst.

Grüße


----------



## Linipupini (5. Februar 2018)

Tobi-Wan Kenobi schrieb:


> Dann habe ich mir noch die Kritik von
> 
> @Linipupini zu Herzen genommen. Und durch Zufall in der Bucht ein schwarzes LX Schaltwerk KD-670 als Short Variante gefunden. Gewicht wie ich finde leichte 220g für die Preisklasse mehr als okay.
> Wird hoffentlich am Dienstag eintreffen.


KD kann nicht sein? Müsste ein RD-670 sein, dass ist aber ein 10-fach, hoffe das funzt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobi-Wan Kenobi (5. Februar 2018)

Linipupini schrieb:


> KD kann nicht sein? Müsste ein RD-670 sein, dass ist aber ein 10-fach, hoffe das funzt!



Ja klar Sorry muss RD heißen. Ja ist ein 10 fach Schaltwerk .Der Verkäufer meinte 9 fach wird auch gehen. Warten wir es ab. Probieren geht über studieren .
Grüße


----------



## Linipupini (5. Februar 2018)

Da hab ich leider andere Erfahrungen gemacht, bei mir hat es leider nicht fuktioniert!
Viel Glück


----------



## Tobi-Wan Kenobi (5. Februar 2018)

Das klingt nicht gut.
Hast Du vielleicht noch eine Idee zum Ständer ? 
Grüße


----------



## Linipupini (5. Februar 2018)

Tobi-Wan Kenobi schrieb:


> Das klingt nicht gut.
> Hast Du vielleicht noch eine Idee zum Ständer ?
> Grüße


wie Ständer? woher?


----------



## Linipupini (5. Februar 2018)

Ich hatte damals diesen hier hinter dem Tretlager montiert, leider nur in silber,
dazu brauchst du dann noch ne Platte für oben und eine längere Schraube.

https://www.kaniabikes.com/zubehoer...eitenstaender-fuer-kaniabikes-20-zoll/20?c=43


----------



## Surtre (5. Februar 2018)

Tobi-Wan Kenobi schrieb:


> Hätte ja gerne vorne auch 140 Scheiben montiert, durch die PM Aufnahme ist so nur 160mm möglich.


Gabel bearbeiten (lassen) ist keine Option?


----------



## Tobi-Wan Kenobi (5. Februar 2018)

Ich suche einen passenden Fahrradständer für das Ethanol. Wie oben schon beschrieben. 
Es gibt ja mehrer Möglichkeiten, wie z.B. den Ständer an der Kettenstrebe zu montieren oder ( mein Favorit) den Ständer unten am Tretlager hinter dem Sitzrohr zu montieren. Aber welcher Ständer passt ganz gut bzw. was habt ihr so verbaut?


----------



## Linipupini (5. Februar 2018)

so was brauchst du dann noch dazu dann kannst du den Kaniaständer o.ä. befestigen


----------



## Tobi-Wan Kenobi (5. Februar 2018)

@Linipupini Okay Danke genau sowas meinte ich. Mit der Platte geht das also bei dem Rahmen. Sehr gut.

@Surtre ist ja ne China Carbongabel hier würde ich nur ungern was wegschleifen.


----------



## Kwietsch (5. Februar 2018)

Tobi-Wan Kenobi schrieb:


> @Surtre ist ja ne China Carbongabel hier würde ich nur ungern was wegschleifen.



Also bei mir ging das. Knapp, aber hat funktioniert. Im Zweifelsfall aufbohren (lassen) und Helicoil einkleben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Surtre (5. Februar 2018)

Bei meiner Chinagabel hat es auch funktioniert, siehe Bild.


----------



## Tobi-Wan Kenobi (5. Februar 2018)

Wieviel habt ihr da so runter geschliffen?
Habt Ihr da Werte ?

Ein Versuch wäre es ja wert. Die Gabel wäre für Testzwecke eh zu haben. Da Reklamationsfall ( Riss oben an der Krone) und eine neue ist unterwegs.

Frage: sind das die Maße für PM 5 oder schon PM6 dann könnte man sich das mal abzeichnen. Werde die Gabel mal vermessen.


----------



## Kwietsch (10. Februar 2018)

Hab gefeilt bis es passte. Oldschool


----------



## Tobi-Wan Kenobi (11. März 2018)

Hallöchen Zusammen,
erster Test Urlaub an der See in Zingst hat mit dem neuen Bike super funktioniert.
Überlegungen gehen jetzt evtl. auch noch in Richtung auf Grip-Shift umzubauen.
Mal schauen wie es weiter funktioniert.
Habe das 10 fach Schaltwerk, was ich gerne einbauen würde noch nicht mit der 9 fach Kassette ausprobieren können.
Wie auch @Linipupini meint gibt es nach weiterer Recherche hier mit 10 fach Schaltwerk LX Short Case und 9 fach Kassette bestimmt Probleme.
Hat hier vielleicht einer eine Idee? Habe schonmal gelesen das das 10 fach Schaltwerk Shimano mit 9 fach Sram Trigger (keine Ahnung ob z.B. X5/7 oder X0?) funktionieren könnte da hier das Übersetzungsverhältnis wieder stimmt. Und wie ist das mit Grip-Shift in solch einer konstellation?


PS: werde mal an der jetzt Testgabel (neue Gabel ist da und schon eingebaut) das abschleifen auf die 140 Scheibe probieren, danke @Kwietsch .

Anbei hier die erste Testfahrt mit neuer Gabel:
 

Sattelstütze kommt noch etwas mehr raus. War erstmal vom Junior so gewünscht um sich ans Bike zu gewöhnen.


----------



## Tobi-Wan Kenobi (9. Juli 2018)

Kurz ein kleines Update zum jetzigen Stand.
Werde mal in naher Zukunft eine Liste mit Gewichten erstellen mit den verbauten Teilen.

Grüße


----------



## Tobi-Wan Kenobi (31. Juli 2018)

So Junior fährt jetzt wie Papa Votec . Beide finden es klasse und das zusammen aufkleben hat auch wieder viel Freude/Spass gebracht.
Jetzt geht's erstmal in den Urlaub .


Grüße


----------



## Tobi-Wan Kenobi (14. August 2018)

So frisch aus dem Urlaub geht es direkt weiter. Ich habe mich nochmal auf die Gabel gestürzt. Resultat es sind jetzt zwei 140er Scheiben verbaut. Die 160er vorne sah irgendwie doch komisch aus.
Dank der Hilfe hier im Forum habe ich den Mut gefasst die Gabel unten an der PM6 Aufnahme diese auf ca. PM5 zu kürzen. Wie ich finde ein gutes Ergebnis .
Es wurden genau 10mm weggenommen.

Gerne auch der Link zu einer unser Familybike Touren: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/der...nterwegs-thread.511762/page-229#post-15423226

Grüße


----------



## Tobi-Wan Kenobi (18. August 2018)

So erste Testfahrt mit der umgebauten Gabel. Alles bueno .
Jetzt lassen wir uns die mitgebrachten Brötchen schmecken .


----------



## Bastian_77 (13. Oktober 2018)

Schöner Aufbauthread ;-) Was für eine Reifenbreite ist das jetzt und passt da vll auch noch was größeres ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobi-Wan Kenobi (13. Oktober 2018)

Hy @ehmm?? Es sind 1.85 montiert. Mehr lässt leider der Rahmen hinten nicht durch.
Grüße Toby


----------



## Bastian_77 (13. Oktober 2018)

Danke dir ;-)


----------

